# RT and LT for 31624



## TaylorTot (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can use modifiers LT and RT for a Bronchial Alveolar Lavage? I read somewhere that even though it does not say this is a Bilateral Procedure (50 modifier) in the CPT book that it is considered bilateral. So my question is if it is considered bilateral, would you need RT and LT?


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Aug 27, 2009)

Although you probably figured this out already, CPT 31624 is on the medically unlikely edits for billing anything other than a quantity of 1.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/08_MUE.asp#TopOfPage

Hope this helps.

Kris


----------

